# Butts County Reports 2015!



## BUCK 87JT (Oct 5, 2015)

Have not seen many deer this year but did have a opportunity on a P&Y 9 point. I connected, found decent blood, but never recovered him! Good news it wasn't a fatal wound and got a picture of him a week later! Everyone post your sightings and stories of your hunts here! Goodluck this season and happy hunting!


----------



## gabowhntr (Oct 6, 2015)

I've only hunted twice so far this year saw deer 1 out of the 2 sits... I have seen lots of sign on the property and food plots look soooooo good.... Have lots of pics of some decent deer too...


----------



## BUCK 87JT (Oct 10, 2015)

No luck this morning! Figured they would move after the rain stopped, but unfortunately only squirrels


----------



## gpbtt (Oct 16, 2015)

Finally got to Hunt last Saturday for the morning, Had a Doe cruise by.....let her walk..........
Tomorrow there will be 4 of us out there...........


----------



## gpbtt (Oct 17, 2015)

4 of us hunted this morning my Son shot a 8 Pointed but we never found it. I think a little Buck Feaver got him


----------



## BUCK 87JT (Oct 21, 2015)

Well dang! Tell your son it happens to everyone! It happened to me during bow season on a P&Y


----------



## BUCK 87JT (Oct 22, 2015)

Two does yesterday evening! Nothing this morning


----------



## BUCK 87JT (Oct 31, 2015)

Was on fire this morning! Deer everywhere!


----------



## gpbtt (Oct 31, 2015)

We had 4 hunters today. Got a small 6 pointer another person saw a Doe. We were done by 9:30.
The Deer are starting to move. I know the week of 8th thru 13 is the peak of the Rut were we hunt. I took that week off I will be out everyday


----------



## BUCK 87JT (Oct 31, 2015)

This is the first year I've hunted Butts in a long time! If today is any sign of what the Rut will bring, then it's going to be a good one! A lot of young bucks cruising this am! Does still haven't seperated from the this years babies! Buck are gearing up for sure


----------



## gpbtt (Nov 7, 2015)

I am still in my stand but have had 4 Does around all morning


----------



## gpbtt (Nov 7, 2015)

No chasing going on yet. Sat till 11:00. 
I am on vacation for the next week. Will update every day
Good luck to all!


----------



## gabowhntr (Nov 9, 2015)

Saw this biggest buck I've ever seen in the stand Thursday morning, but couldn't connect. He was following two does. Been seeing Small bucks just about every sit...


----------



## gabowhntr (Nov 9, 2015)

What part of Butts co. y'all hunting?


----------



## gpbtt (Nov 9, 2015)

Hunted this morning till 11:00 had a Doe out in front of me for 3 hours. Only thing I saw. I tried calling, rattling nothing. Very quiet.
Will be out back tomorrow.
We hunt off Stark Road.


----------



## BUCK 87JT (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm down by Indian Springs! Got a doe yesterday! She was eating acorns, then saw a spike just eating acorns as well! Saw three does driving in! You would figure you would see at least one of those does being chased! Think this is the week for it to kick in!


----------



## gpbtt (Nov 11, 2015)

This is my 4th day. I am seeing Deer just moving about but no Chasing


----------



## BUCK 87JT (Nov 12, 2015)

I saw two does after I got down this morning trotting around the neighboring field! Ran in the wood then one came back out with mouth wide open and breathing hard! I was expecting a buck to be in tow! Stuck around for 20 more minutes but never saw one! Who knows? I haven't seen the first sign of the rut


----------



## JimmyD (Nov 13, 2015)

I hunt about 3 miles east of Flovilla.  I've see a few small bucks, but no chasing.  Sitting till 11 today...


----------



## gpbtt (Nov 13, 2015)

Hunted today till 11 there were 3 of us on the property. One Doe was seen and no chasing.........


----------



## BUCK 87JT (Nov 15, 2015)

My dad saw one chasing yesterday morning, and I saw a doe last night


----------



## Close Proximity (Nov 17, 2015)

hunted all day sits the last 10 days 7th -16th with bow in hand and i'm exhausted. 0 chasing recorded. Saw some bucks cruising but thats about it. Passed a pile of deer but did not lay eyes on a mature buck cruising or anything. Is the week of thanksgiving the rut? Im kinda confused. Everyone i have talked to says the rut normally peaks around the 15th of november.


----------



## JimmyD (Nov 21, 2015)

Had daytime pics of a great buck on 11/18.  Right at noon, with a doe.  Of course I was at work, but a good sign.... I hope


----------



## gabowhntr (Nov 25, 2015)

Haven't seen anymore rut activity since I saw a monster following 2 does on 11-5.... He wasn't chasing them, just following about 20 yrds behind them... It's been a strange year... I hunt off of 87 not far from the Monroe co. line


----------



## BUCK 87JT (Nov 25, 2015)

Very strange year! But fortunately my Dad killed a good 8 pointer this morning!


----------



## JimmyD (Nov 26, 2015)

I killed a pretty good 8 on Monday morning.  I saw 2 young bucks fighting Sunday night for close to 30 mins. They were 1 1/2, entertaining!  They were also chasing does.  Then Monday I saw more young bucks chasing  just before the 8 came in to scent check the action.


----------



## BUCK 87JT (Dec 20, 2015)

Anyone seen any action lately?


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Dec 21, 2015)

Got cameras out on a couple places in Butts. 2 haven't even been hunted. All of my pics are nightime.


----------



## gpbtt (Dec 26, 2015)

4 of us hunted this morning.
Saw a small one driving in and one of the guys had 2 Does go by


----------



## harleyrealtor (Feb 3, 2016)

Tough year for us in Butts this year. No rut activity at all on 3 tracts we hunt...just plain weird!


----------

